

The venture industry has been cut in half - 50% of VC firms closed up shop in the last six years - jkopelman
http://www.ovp.com/News--Events/Newsletter/

======
dfranke
Lies, damn lies, ...

All those LPs are taking their liquidated investments and putting them
somewhere else. Probably in large part that somewhere else is more-successful
VC firms.

~~~
nostrademons
I wouldn't be surprised if that somewhere else is currently hedge funds and
private equity at the moment, though. Those sectors are _huge_ at the moment,
and their growth has to have come from somewhere. I think a more likely
explanation is that money fled venture capital after the tech bust and came to
rest in hedge funds and private equity, and now that those bubbles are about
to burst, it'll likely go back to venture capital. Or maybe blue-chip stocks.

